# Psychiatrist?



## LostInApathy (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay so I went to my family doctor about a month ago, told him what's going on about my anxiety, paranoia and all...so he recommended me to a psychiatrist. He said they would call me.
I waited two weeks for the call...but NONE.
So I went back and asked him why didn't I get a call yet..he said he'll ask him again, and that they're probably busy.

What the ****? it's been another two weeks since I last talked to my family doctor and still no call...I want to talk to somebody


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

you should probably look for one on your own. i would take a look on the internet or in a phone book for a psychologist, or even ask your family doctor for the psychologist's office phone number. your family doctor is probably too busy to remember, so it's probably best to take matters into your own hands.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

In the UK people often have to wait several weeks or even a few months to see a psychiatrist. It depends on how serious they consider your problem to be. Unless they think that there is a suicide risk or risk of violence, then your wait might be a while. If you want to be seen more quickly, then you need to book an appointment with a private consultant - this could cost you at least £100.


----------

